# Can rabbits bond with their owners, like they can other buns?



## blondiesmommie (Jun 1, 2012)

Can bunnies bond with their owners like they can bind with other buns?? Just curious


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 1, 2012)

It's never QUITE the same. We don't speak rabbit, for one thing, so communication is more difficult.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 1, 2012)

But they do bond with and to you. Bonnie still exhibited courting behavior with me and tried building nests out of shredded newspaper. If Nancy came into the room while I was in there, Bonnie would screech and attack Nancy's feet and legs with veracity. One of us thought it was funny.


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jun 1, 2012)

Hahaha!!! Make that two lol


----------



## MagPie (Jun 2, 2012)

Hahaha make that three. Sorry Nancy.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes rabbits can bond to their owners. Sweetie and I are bonded to each other. If Sweetie loses me, she will go downhill; and, vice versa. Sweetie has lost her bondmate, Prince, but she has done amazingly well since his passing away. I know that Sweetie worries about losing me, so I remind her that she is never going to lose me. Sweetie is my heart bunny!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 2, 2012)

Larry, you made me laugh 

I think buns definitely bond with their owners to varying degrees. My Tallulah was very bonded to me and wanted to be with me all the time. She didn't attack my husband, but she would follow me everywhere and hop on my lap if I sat down. She loved her mommy. And Rory once attacked me because he saw me petting Skyler (who we had just brought home), and Skyler himself once almost attacked my husband when I brought him into our bed one morning to snuggle. The bun and I were cuddlin' away and he suddenly growled and leapt out of my arms to run at Paul's head! I caught him before he got there but I'm sure he would have bitten him. He did it again and I put him back in his cage. Skyler was a super nice bunny too and never EVER bit so the behavior was odd. Those are just a couple of examples, but I think all my bunnies are bonded to me pretty well. I actually think that's part of why I've had such a rough time trying to bond any of them to each other- in their minds, they are bonded to me so they don't want anyone else, and having me there for bonding sessions just makes it worse. This could be wrong, but that's what it seems like at least and our vet agrees.

Sorry so long!


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jun 2, 2012)

(lol emily) Awww that's cute though! Both Marsha and snowyshiloh  thanks for sharing


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 2, 2012)

I have to say all my bunnies are bonded to me and my husband. We are their touchstone. They look to us and if they don't see us, they go to Jake. They know other bunnies are here, but each individual has their own place. And each individual bunny has their own way of showing how much we mean to them. 

K


----------



## toyabrooke (Jun 2, 2012)

Of course they can! I think even more then bunnies! We can offer them even more trust and support and safety then their little furry friends, and I think they know that. We give them their shelter and their food and their warmth, so they know we are something more than just a fun buddy. 

My Horatio and I are more bonded that I ever thought possible. He won't go past me without licking my hand incessantly and then laying beside me while I give him pets. He loves to be nosed rubbed with my own nose and is such a little groomer! He loves to groom my eyebrows to death! 

So in sum: Yes they can. It is different, granted, but it is even more deep and loving.


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, I think my rabbit has bonded with a rabbit... A stuffed animal rabbit LOL


----------



## JuneBug3 (Jun 3, 2012)

I thought June had bonded with me. She'd follow me everywhere and liked to lay between my feet and lay with me on the couch. But since she got spayed last week she doesnt anymore


----------

